# ANZSCO code for Clinical REsearch Associate (CRA)



## michelshehata (Dec 1, 2019)

Hello...

I am a Pharmacist who have been working as a Clinical Research Associate (CRA) in CROs for more than 5 years. I am looking for the most accurate code to be assessed by Vetassess, however, I am confused which code to choose between the following three codes:

- Program or Project Administrator - ANZSCO 511112

- Health Information Manager - ANZSCO 224213

- Research and Development Manager - ANZSCO 132511 

I can find out that code # 511112 responsibilities, majorly, fit the CRA job duties such as:

- preparing and reviewing submissions and reports concerning the organisation's activities
- collecting and analysing data associated with projects undertaken, and reporting on project outcomes
- responding to inquiries and resolving problems concerning contracts, programs, projects, services provided, and persons affected
- managing paperwork associated with contracts, programs, projects and services provided 

However, I am afraid to receive a negative assessment from Vetassess because the qualification level for this code is a diploma, while I have a bachelor degree in Pharmacy.
Please advise, what do you think? what is the most appropriate code for a CRA?


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Hi Michelshehata,

From my understanding, I'm afraid a CRA cannot be fit into any occupation on the skill list. You can have a try for Program or Project Administrator - ANZSCO 511112 although I believe this one should be defined in general area not medical areas. For Vetassess, you will never know if you would be qualified or not until you try. 

Health Information Manager - ANZSCO 224213 is the job more related to hospital staff who is doing sth like clinical coder or managing patient clinical notes. 

Research and Development Manager - ANZSCO 132511 is a job NOT really scientific/medical research related. It is more like commercial research and policy making.

So I'm afraid you won't be qualified based on these two. You can try 511112. If the result comes negative, don't bother doing re-assessment. If you really want to migrate and have good financial support, my suggestion would be to study another health related degree in Aus such as occupational therapist/physio that would remain on the skill list for a long time.

cheers,


----------



## michelshehata (Dec 1, 2019)

Hi Jenny

Thanks for your reply. I have seen some people on the forum discussing about code: 234599 Life Scientists Nec for CRA. what do you think? And if you work as a CRA, what was the ANZSCO code you assessed?


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

michelshehata said:


> Hi Jenny
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I have seen some people on the forum discussing about code: 234599 Life Scientists Nec for CRA. what do you think? And if you work as a CRA, what was the ANZSCO code you assessed?


Hi Michelshehata,

I was assessed as 234599 but I don't work as a CRA. I do clinical research (observational, retrospective, prospective, case-control, etc) accounting for 50% of my total job responsibility. Another 50% of the time I do basic laboratory research. You see the difference is that a CRA is a generic term and it does not mean you are doing medical research, although drug trial/clinical trial is a part of it. But the critical point is that do you actively assist in or lead a research project (counted as life scientist category) OR you just follow the protocol and do as you are told. Leading a research project involves not only trail conduction but also protocol drafting, giving presentations, data analyses and manuscript drafting or even publishing. Sometimes the line is not crystal clear. I see you work for a pharm company so I guess you don't lead a project. Correct me if I am wrong. So my point is that Vetassess probably thinks the same and won't qualify you as a scientist if you work for a pharm company. 

If you really want to go for life scientist nec like I did, put your emphases on leading research projects if that is what you do.

cheers,


----------



## michelshehata (Dec 1, 2019)

Hi Jenny,

On one hand, I am monitoring the clinical trial process itself at the investigational sites whether the Principal Investigator is following the protocol, Good Clinical Practice (GCP) guidelines and Regulatory guidelines.
On the other hand, I facilitate the logistical aspects of regulatory approvals, investigational product, lab kits and study supplies importation and exportation.
what do you think?


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

michelshehata said:


> Hi Jenny,
> 
> On one hand, I am monitoring the clinical trial process itself at the investigational sites whether the Principal Investigator is following the protocol, Good Clinical Practice (GCP) guidelines and Regulatory guidelines.
> On the other hand, I facilitate the logistical aspects of regulatory approvals, investigational product, lab kits and study supplies importation and exportation.
> what do you think?


Hi michelshehata,

As I said above, for life scientist category, you need to be qualified as a scientist by actively taking part in the science/research/investigation process which is nothing like managing/organising/administrating. 

Let me ask you a few question: do you do any data analysis? do you draft abstract/manuscript based on the research results? do you give presentations and answer challenged questions? do you mentor junior employees/students? do you design studies/trials?

I'm afraid that is the reason why Vetassess has rejected some CRA's application as life scientist.

cheers,


----------



## michelshehata (Dec 1, 2019)

Hi Jenny

Actually, non of the duties you mentioned above I do 

My responsibilities are as follows:

•	Implementation and monitoring of clinical studies (Phase I to IV) at any stage of the study ensuring quality and reliability of collected data in compliance with protocol, regulations & GCP, according to timelines agreed with the sponsors. (My Experience is in Ophthalmology, Multiple Sclerosis, Diabetology and Hematology clinical trials).
•	Conducting feasibility and qualification visits for different therapeutic areas.
•	Used to different CTMS, EDC, IXRS & eTMF systems.
•	Track Safety reporting to/from site, sponsor and to EC/RA.
•	Continuous follow up with site’s staff on enrollment status, cohort cleanings & DBL due dates.
•	Preparing high quality packages for Ethics Committees & RA submissions.
•	Initiate and maintain an updated Investigator Site file.
•	Verify Investigational Product accountability.
•	Prepares and manages investigator, institute and patient reimbursement payments.
•	Develops / updates contracts with external vendors in accordance to trial needs.
•	Handles all logistical aspects of a clinical study.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

michelshehata said:


> Hi Jenny
> 
> Actually, non of the duties you mentioned above I do
> 
> ...


May be try Program or Project Administrator? I can't give you any more suggestions then...


----------



## michelshehata (Dec 1, 2019)

Thanks a lot Jenny for your sufficient reply


----------



## DinaTu (Feb 5, 2020)

Hello,

I also can not find the appropriate code for my experience as Medical adviser/ Medical Affairs executive. 
The responsibilities are: Skills:
Write and publish research articles in scientific journals; create medical marketing materials according to inquiries: websites context, brochures, Power point presentations, books, booklets, Provide medical expertise support to internal and external stakeholders. Present company's business and lecture in ongoing medical trainings. Find new therapeutic effects of post market and existing products to target and attract different patient’s groups. 

What ANZSCO code is near to this?


----------



## Khushbu90 (Sep 27, 2021)

michelshehata said:


> Hi Jenny
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I have seen some people on the forum discussing about code: 234599 Life Scientists Nec for CRA. what do you think? And if you work as a CRA, what was the ANZSCO code you assessed?


HI I am planning for VETASS and work as CRA since alst 6+ years .So, Do you GEt possitive assessment and under which category?


----------



## Smica05 (Nov 3, 2021)

Hi there,

Just reaching out as you asked about assessing your CRA role for Aussie Residency. We're you successful? If so under what role did you qualify? I am a CRA myself and am looking at going through this process now.


----------

